# Door light won't come on- why?



## 1.8turbs (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a troubleshooting problem that I do not know how to fix. My driver's side courtesy light will not come on. I changed the bulb and it is not the bulb. I tried the fixture from the passenger's side and it is not the fixture. It is like the sensor that tells the lights "hey, Mr. driver opened the door!" has become disconnected or something. When the passenger opens their door, the dome lights and their courtesy light. Does anyone have a diagram of wiring inside the door or any advice on the "door open" switch that would be inside the driver's door?

The car: 2002 VW GTI 1.8t


----------



## 1.8turbs (Jun 17, 2012)

77 views and no replies? bummer.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Mine dont come on either. But if I open the rear doors they come on. Must be a sensor. Maybe corroded grounds


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Your Door Light*

I had the same problem in my 2006 Jetta S. It only happened on the drivers side front door too. 
I figured they had a button switch or something to this affect but none was found. I found if you take a good quality "tuner" spray and sprayed the inside of the door lock assembly it seemed to work. After spraying it in, work it in my opening & closing the door a whole bunch of times. 
It seemed to work. If it returned, I was just repeat the process. Give it a try.


----------



## 1.8turbs (Jun 17, 2012)

What is this "tuner" spray?


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*"Tuner" Spray*

It's a Electrical Contact Cleaner Spray. Most electrical supply stores(including Radio Shack) will have it. Two types. One is just the contact cleaner itself and the other has a Lubricant in it. Don't use the one with lubricant in it.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

Get a test light or a multimeter and check the door switch and the light socket to see where you lost your power. That is where I'd start. :thumbup:


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

it has a bad door latch... I.E. comfort module doesn't know the door is open...:thumbup:


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

mk5RABt said:


> it has a bad door latch... I.E. comfort module doesn't know the door is open...:thumbup:


if you scan it with vag com it will have an implausible fault for the latch...


----------

